# hit by uninsured driver from Northern Ireland



## xpaslkdalsd (2 Apr 2004)

Some months back I was hit by a driver from Northern Ireland. (the car not me). He tried to put the blame onto me but after the cops arrived they said he was in the wrong. 
He had no Insurance details with him or no insurance disk displayed. Apparently they don't have to display the disk up North. 
Anyway, the cops said he had 6 months to produce his insurance details at a nominated Garda Staion. Well guess what, the 6 months are now up and he didn't produce any details within the 6 months. 
I sent a couple of letters asking for him to settle but surprise surprise, they were ignored. In all I knew he was outside my jurisdiction and I had nothing to gain by paying for a solicitors letter aswell. 

Does anyone know any way of going after this cowboy? 
I got the car fixed but I is a few hundred yo yo's lighter!

:hat


----------



## Tommy (2 Apr 2004)

Have you talked to a solicitor?


----------



## Gar123 (2 Apr 2004)

*payback*

it's a hard one

go after him with a solicitor and you have no guarantee of getting anything at all and you have a big legal fee

i would just write off the money, find a local directory for services, and start orderign skips/pizza's/taxi's by the dozen, get him blacklisted by every supplier around there,

contact some local paper, if he is catholic go to a protestant and vice versa, make up stories about him abusing goats and flashing grannies and get something printed where its going to hurt him....and that's just to start


----------



## xpaslkdalsd (2 Apr 2004)

Haven't spoken to a solicitor. Was of the understanding getting a solicitor involved would be money wasted...seen as the driver is not registered in the republic and the chances are the solicitors letter will just be ignored. Maybe the answer lies with talking to a solicitor however, any other advice before I consider this route is greatly welcomed?


----------



## xpaslkdalsd (2 Apr 2004)

I like your style Gar123! 
Someone at my work place suggested something along those lines, though without the animals.
As I have his address it was suggested to contact his local PSNI and inform them of the details - no insurance etc... I will not be financially any better off though it's two fingers up at him and the satisfaction!...


----------



## Tommy (2 Apr 2004)

> i would just write off the money, find a local directory for services, and start orderign skips/pizza's/taxi's by the dozen, get him blacklisted by every supplier around there,



You probably would just end up getting yourself into serious trouble for harrassment and worse. After all, you think hardly think phone calls aren't traceable... 

ps A short consultation with a solicitor shouldn't cost the earth.


----------



## elderdog (4 Apr 2004)

*...*

Agree about talking to a solicitor

Have you spoken to anyone in the MIBI ? If the accident was in the Free State then they should be able to help.

Also, for some background info try asking a question on :

www.pistonheads.com/gassi...p?f=10&h=0

A number of UK Traffic Police post there & they may have some helpful remarks  ( of course, ignore all the ranting about speeding )


eDog


----------



## MichaelL (6 Apr 2004)

*Re: ...*

He probably gave a false address anyway, so you probably won't be able to chase him up that way.

I think send his number plate to the PSNI and let them chase it up, they may not be able to recoup your expenses but at least they might stop him crashing into anyone else whilst uninsured


----------



## WEST HAM (7 Apr 2004)

*No Insurance*

Have you notified your own insurance company of the accident. At the very least they should be able to refer you to the MIBI who may be able to help. If this fails I would talk to a solicitor, someof them take these cases on a no win, no fee basis.


----------



## monk (7 Apr 2004)

*Re: No Insurance*

Something similar happened to a friend. He found out where the driver lived & worked and continuously harassed him on the phone to pay for the damage. Within a couple of weeks he gave in and sent down a cheque for a couple of hundred sterling. Didn't totally cover the cost of the crash but better than nothing. I think a phone call from yourself is more effective in these circumstances than letters.

The guards were of little assistance, basically their advice was that if you see him again ask him to pop into the garda station if he would be so kind..


----------

